# Bath salt and salt for pigeons



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I just discovered that Dulce my hen was trying to open the bath salt pot and she was peaking at it as it was something with a nice taste for her.

Do pigeons have a nee for salt or simply they find it has a nice taste?

Should I give my pigeons some salt?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Plain salt is OK, but unless you can get some info on how much (to avoid overdosing them on it) you may be better off getting them a good quality pigeon grit with added minerals (which should include salt and other useful stuff)


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

They have already grit and their suplements have all needed vitamines and electrolites, but i guess pigeons find salty food as nice as we humans do and they can get just too much of it if let free to eat salty treats.

What I find extrange is that some people advice to give pigeons not salty nuts, and others put of salty bar in the loft.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

pigeons do like and can use alittle salt. In order not to O D on it you can purchase small round salt for rabbits at the feed store & with wire ties tie to wire / wall / whatever in pen or small white salt blk for horses break up with hammer & leave pieces in feed dishes. Pigeons will peck at these when needed / wanted & helps to keep their beaks trim.
Ross


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Althoug Bath salts do contain a minimal amount of sodium chloride (table salt)
they also contain many other substances to produce colour & fragrance etc which would be harmful to animals or birds if digested.

Ask yourself the question, Would YOU eat bath salts?


----------

